# Injection Of Keloid On Ear Lobe



## KHH (Aug 21, 2007)

Need Info On Above Procedure, Cannot Seem To Find It Anywhere.
My Doc Injected Depo-medrol Into Keloid On Ear Lobe To Shrink It
Help


----------



## coder911 (Aug 21, 2007)

You would use code 11900 or 11901, plus the code for depo-medrol.


----------



## KHH (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank You For Reasurring Me.  I Was Unsure Of The Medical Term On Intralesional

Thanks Again


----------

